#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in kanpur | Best Btech/BE colleges in kanpur

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 10 Engineering Colleges in Kanpur:*IIT Kanpur – Indian Institute of TechnologyHarcourt Butler Technological InstituteApollo Institute of TechnologyBhabha Institute of Science & TechnologyIndus Institute of Technology and ManagementKanpur Institute of Technology (KIT)Krishna Institute of TechnologyPrabhat Engineering CollegePranveer Singh Institute of TechnologyRama Institute of Engineering and Technology*1.) IIT Kanpur – Indian Institute of Technology*
**
*
Year of Establishment:* 1959.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:* 
Aerospace EngineeringBiological Sciences and BioengineeringChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMaterials Science and Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
Total Fee INR 24,542/- Per Year.
Hostel Fee INR 24,542/- Per Year.

*Placement:* 
*Course*
*Placement %*

B tech
89%

M tech
82%

Dual Degree
91%

MAC
79%

Mdes
72%

MBA
76%

Integrated 5 yr
13%




*Address:* Indian Institute of Technology, Kanpur Kanpur – 208 016 (UP), INDIA.





  Similar Threads: IIT Kanpur M Tech admission 2014 | GATE 2013 cut off | IIT Kanpur fee | IIT Kanpur placement Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) Harcourt Butler Technological Institute*

*Year of Establishment:* 1921.

*Affiliation:* Uttar Pradesh Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Chemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComp. Sc. EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringOil TechnologyPaint TechnologyPlastic TechnologyFood TechnologyBiochemical EngineeringLeather Technology*Fee Structure:* 
Total Fee INR 25,000/- Per Year.
Hostel Fee INR 15,000/- Per Year.

*Placement:* 
Civil Engineering (Max Package: 4.2 Lac | Avg Package: 3.4 Lac)Chemical Engineering (Max Package: 6.2 Lac | Avg Package: 3.8 Lac)Computer Science & Engineering (Max Package: 9.1 Lac | Avg Package: 3.4 Lac)Electronics Engineering (Max Package: 3.6 Lac| Avg Package: 3.4 Lac)Electrical Engineering (Max Package: 6.1 Lac| Avg Package: 3.3 Lac)Information Technology (Max Package: 5.7 Lac | Avg Package: 3.4 Lac)Leather Technology (Max Package: 3.4 Lac | Avg Package: 3.2 Lac)Mechanical Engineering (Max Package: 5.5 Lac | Avg Package: 3.6 Lac)Biochemical Engineering (Max Package: 3.4 Lac | Avg Package: 3.2 Lac)Food Technology (Max Package: 3.4 Lac | Avg Package: 3.2 Lac)Oil Technology (Max Package: 3.6 Lac| Avg Package: 3.2 Lac)Paint Technology (Max Package: 5.7 Lac | Avg Package: 3.6 Lac)Plastic Technology (Max Package: 4.3 Lac | Avg Package: 3.2 Lac)*Address:* Harcourt Butler Technological Institute, Nawabganj, Kanpur (U.P.)  208 002, India.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) Apollo Institute of Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 2008.

*Affiliation:* Uttar Pradesh Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
India is on the verge of becoming a developed country sooner than our self-chosen target date of 2020. Growth rate of GDP is 8% plus. Our GDP growth has been twice the global rate in the past 20 years. At current rate, we are set to override Japan to become the third largest economy which is presently at fourth place. It is a well known fact that India has emerged as the biggest back office in the world.
It is the young generation of India which stands to gain a lot from this growth story.

Training and Placement Centre in AIT, KANPUR is very vibrant and is instrumental in providing jobs to our students and arranging their summer training. Ever its inception, the Centre is putting on relentless efforts to invite as many companies as possible to the campus for selection of our pre-final and final year students.

*Address:* Apollo Institute of Technology, Village - Sundhela, Block - Sarsaul, Kanpur Allahabad Highway, N.H.-2, Kanpur, U.P, India.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) Bhabha Institute of Science & Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 2008.

*Affiliation:* Uttar Pradesh Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
Total Fee INR 72,200/- Per Year.

*Placement:* 
A Placement cell is established in the institute.
*Top Recruiting Companies*
ADDMARCGuinness SecuritiesNIFDNITS Pvt LtdBIS & Associates Pvt Ltd.J.S.M.J.J.S.M.J.Gobl Tech.IDBI FortiesPower Tools & Industrial CorporationSigma Info SolutionsSolutions DigitasSupraJit Engineering Ltd.L'OrealNOVELL InfoTechPantaloonNokia CareSBHSTrilogyReliance Money*Address:* Aunaha,Shivli Road Near Gera Chauraha,Ramabai Nagar -209204, Kanpur, U.P, India.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) Indus Institute of Technology and Management*

*Year of Establishment:* 2007. 

*Affiliation:* Uttar Pradesh Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Civil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
A placement and training cell has been constituted to organize regular summer training & industry interface. The cell shall be establishing liaison with major manufacturing industries & service industries.
*Top Recruiting Companies*
Somdutt BuilderBPCLSGM GroupACC CementsJ.P. CementsPantaloon GroupTata Chemicals & FertilisersDabur India Ltd.Hindustan Coca-ColaIOCLMother DairyNDDBNTPC Ltd.NCLSBCHTELCOIndian RailwaysReliance EnergyUPLEnvirad Projects Pvt. Ltd.*Address:* INDUS INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY AND MANAGEMENT, BILHAUR, KANPUR  209 202, India.

----------


## raymayank

*6.) Kanpur Institute of Technology (KIT)*

*Year of Establishment:* 2004.

*Affiliation:* Uttar Pradesh Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science and EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringInformation Technology*Fee Structure:* 
Fee
*1st Year*
*2nd Year*
*3rd Year*
*4th Year*

*Basic*

Tuition Fee*
75,000
75,000
75,000
75,000

Caution Money (Refundable)
10,000
0
0
0

Book Bank
8,250
0
0
0

University Examination Fee
3,000
3,000
3,000
3,000

University Enrolment Fees
100
0
0
0

University Development Charges
250
250
250
250

University Group Insurance
200
200
200
200

I-card
220
0
0
0

Registration Fee
1,100
1,100
1,100
1,100

Student Activity Fees
1,500
1,500
1,500
1,500

T & P Coordination Fees

2,500
3,750
5,000

*Optional*

Transportation Charges
13,200
13,200
13,200
13,200

Hostel Charges
47,500
47,500
47,500
47,500

Hostel Security (Refundable)
5,000
5,000
5,000
5,000

*Scholarship*

Scholarship





*Total*

*Basic Fees*
*99,620*
*83,550*
*84,800*
*86,050*

*Basic & Transport*
*112,820*
*96,750*
*98,000*
*99,250*

*Basic & Hostel*
*147,120*
*131,050*
*132,300*
*133,550*

*Basic, Hostel & Hostel Security*
*152,120*
*136,050*
*137,300*
*138,550*

Book Bank (Optional)

2063
2063
2063


*
Placement:* 
*S.No*
*STUDENT NAME*
*BRANCH*
*COMPANY*

1
*AMRITPAL SINGH JASWAL*
ME
MERCHANT NAVY

2
*AKANKSHA SHUKLA*
CS
INDIAN AIRFORCE

3
*AKHILESH KUMAR JHA*
CS
INDIAN ARMY

4
*ANAMAY MISHRA*
CS
BIRLASOFT

5
*DEEPAK VIJ*
CS
BIRLASOFT

6
*KUNWAR AMRINDER SINGH*
IT
BIRLASOFT

7
*RAKSHA TRIVEDI*
IT
BIRLASOFT

8
*AKHILESH KUMAR JHA*
CS
COGNIZANT TECHNOLOGY SOLUTIONS

9
*PRIYANKA GUPTA*
CS
COGNIZANT TECHNOLOGY SOLUTIONS

10
*AKRATI DUBEY*
EC
COGNIZANT TECHNOLOGY SOLUTIONS

11
*ANKUR SHUKLA*
EC
COGNIZANT TECHNOLOGY SOLUTIONS

12
*ANIL YADAV*
CS
SYNTEL LTD.

13
*KHUSHBOO BHATIA*
CS
SYNTEL LTD.

14
*DEEPENDRA SINGH SENGAR*
CS
SYNTEL LTD.

15
*MAYANK RAJ*
CS
SYNTEL LTD.

16
*ABHILAKSHAYA BHARDWAJ*
IT
SYNTEL LTD.

17
*IRAM REHAN*
IT
SYNTEL LTD.

18
*ANUJA PARASAR PANDEY*
EC
SYNTEL LTD.

19
*PRATEEK GUPTA*
EC
SYNTEL LTD.

20
*ISHA TRIPATHI*
EC
THOUGHTWORKS TECHNOLOGIES

21
*BRAJESH SINGH*
EN
BALAJI ACTION BUILDWELL SITARGANJ

22
*MANISH KUMAR PANDEY*
EN
BALAJI ACTION BUILDWELL SITARGANJ

23
*PRAKHAR BAJPAI*
ME
BALAJI ACTION BUILDWELL SITARGANJ

24
*PRIYANKA GUPTA*
CS
GIRNAR TECHNOLOGIES

25
*NEHA GOVIL*
IT
GIRNAR TECHNOLOGIES

26
*DEEPENDRA SINGH RAJPUT*
MBA
GLAXOSMITHKLINE

27
*SAUMYA GOEL*
IT
GENPACT

28
*ANKUR AGARWAL*
ME
GREENPLY INDUSTRIES LIMITED, RUDRAPUR

29
*KESHAV KUMAR SHARMA*
ME
GREENPLY INDUSTRIES LIMITED, RUDRAPUR

30
*SUMIT SARKAR*
ME
GREENPLY INDUSTRIES LIMITED, RUDRAPUR

31
*LOVEPREET SINGH*
MBA
LUPIN DIABETES CARE

32
*GAURAV SINGH KUSHWAHA*
ME
KANSAI NEROLAC

33
*ROSHANI SINGH*
EN
MACAWBER BEEKAY PVT. LTD., NOIDA

34
*HARSHITA TIWARI*
ME
MACAWBER BEEKAY PVT. LTD., NOIDA

35
*ANKIT PRABHASH*
EN
PEPSICO

36
*PRABHU OMAR*
EN
PEPSICO

37
*YAVNEET TRIPATHI*
ME
PEPSICO

38
*RAJ KUMAR MISHRA*
ME
PEPSICO

39
*ANKITA SHUKLA*
ME
PEPSICO

40
*RISHABH SHUKLA*
EN
ENERCON (INDIA) LIMITED

41
*MANISH KUMAR PANDEY*
EN
ENERCON (INDIA) LIMITED

42
*SHYAMENDRA PRAKASH*
EN
ENERCON (INDIA) LIMITED

43
*MAYANK GUPTA*
EN
ENERCON (INDIA) LIMITED

44
*PRASHANT KUMAR YADAV*
ME
ENERCON (INDIA) LIMITED

45
*ARPIT BAJPAI*
ME
ENERCON (INDIA) LIMITED

46
*ANSHUL KUMAR*
EN
OMEGA ELEVATORS LIMITED

47
*APURV BAJPAI*
EN
OMEGA ELEVATORS LIMITED

48
*ARVIND KUMAR MOURYA*
ME
OMEGA ELEVATORS LIMITED

49
*AKSHYA MISHRA*
ME
OMEGA ELEVATORS LIMITED

50
*ANKIT PRABHASH*
EN
HETTIC INT. PVT. LTD.

51
*AKHILESH KUMAR JHA*
CS
SMARTCHIP LTD. & SYSCOM CORPORATION LTD.

52
*AKANKSHA SHUKLA*
CS
SMARTCHIP LTD. & SYSCOM CORPORATION LTD.

53
*MERAJ ALAM*
MCA
SMARTCHIP LTD. & SYSCOM CORPORATION LTD.

54
*SWATI SACHDEV*
ME
PTC INDUTRIES LIMITED

55
*GAURAV SINGH KUSHWAHA*
ME
PTC INDUTRIES LIMITED

56
*ANKIT PANDEY*
CS
ACETEL TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

57
*SANJEEV KUMAR MISHRA*
EC
ACETEL TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

58
*SUGAM GUPTA*
EC
ACETEL TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

59
*MUKUL KUMAR SINHA*
EC
ACETEL TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

60
*GAURAV SINGH*
EC
ACETEL TECHNOLOGIES  PVT. LTD.

61
*ANKIT JAISWAL*
EC
ACETEL TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

62
*VIVEK KUMAR SRIVASTAVA*
EC
ACETEL TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

63
*SOUMYA NARAIN*
EC
ACETEL TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

64
*AMIT KUMAR YADAV*
EC
ACETEL TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

65
*VINAMRA TRIVEDI*
EC
ACETEL TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

66
*ANUJ KUMAR SHUKLA*
EC
ACETEL TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

67
*AKANKSH PORWAL*
EC
ACETEL TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

68
*SAIFI KHAN*
EC
ACETEL TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

69
*DURVENDRA SINGH*
EC
ACETEL TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

70
*SUDHANSHU TRIPATHI*
EC
ACETEL TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

71
*KUMUDESH JAIN*
EC
ACETEL TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

72
*SHWETA VERMA*
EC
ACETEL TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

73
*AKANSHA NIGAM*
EC
ACETEL TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

74
*ASHISH NIGAM*
EC
ACETEL TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

75
*MAYANK SONI*
EC
ACETEL TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

76
*KARAN MEHROTRA*
EC
ACETEL TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

77
*PUSHPENDU MISHRA*
EC
ACETEL TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

78
*RAJESH KUMAR*
EC
ACETEL TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

79
*TANVI AWASTHI*
EC
ACETEL TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

80
*SHUBHAM SINGH*
EC
ACETEL TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

81
*ESHAN NAGRATH*
EC
ACETEL TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

82
*VISHAL PATEL*
EN
ACETEL TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

83
*SHYAMENDRA PRAKASH*
EN
ACETEL TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

84
*GURVEEN GULATI*
EN
ACETEL TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

85
*ROHAN SHUKLA*
EN
ACETEL TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

86
*NARENDRA KUMAR SHARMA*
EN
ACETEL TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

87
*GAGANPREET SINGH KOHLI*
CS
ADROIT BUSINESS SOLUTIONS

88
*MOHD. ALMAS KHAN*
CS
CRYPTOGRAPH TECHNOLOGIES

89
*HARSHWARDHAN SRIVASTAVA*
CS
CRYPTOGRAPH TECHNOLOGIES

90
*ANKIT PRABHASH*
EN
DABON

91
*AKHILESH KUMAR JHA*
CS
HIDDEN BRAINS

92
*ANIL YADAV*
CS
HIDDEN BRAINS

93
*MOHIT GUPTA*
CS
HIDDEN BRAINS

94
*HARSHWARDHAN SRIVASTAVA*
CS
HIDDEN BRAINS

95
*AKANKSHA SHUKLA*
CS
HIDDEN BRAINS

96
*KESHAV PRASAD*
CS
HIDDEN BRAINS

97
*KHUSHBOO BHATIA*
CS
HIDDEN BRAINS

98
*GAGANPREET SINGH KOHLI*
CS
HIDDEN BRAINS

99
*RAJEEV KUMAR CHAURASIA*
CS
HIDDEN BRAINS

100
*VAIBHAV KUMAR*
CS
HIDDEN BRAINS

101
*DEEPENDRA SINGH SENGAR*
CS
HIDDEN BRAINS

102
*NOOPUR GUPTA*
IT
HIDDEN BRAINS

103
*GAURAV TIWARI*
IT
HIDDEN BRAINS

104
*BARANDEEP SINGH*
IT
HIDDEN BRAINS

105
*TANMAY GUPTA*
IT
HIDDEN BRAINS

106
*PRASOON BAJPAI*
MCA
HIDDEN BRAINS

107
*RAHUL PANDEY*
MCA
HIDDEN BRAINS

108
*MANISH VERMA*
MCA
HIDDEN BRAINS

109
*ALOK KUMAR CHATURVEDI*
MCA
HIDDEN BRAINS

110
*MUKUL KUMAR SINHA*
EC
INNOVIS

111
*GAURAV SINGH*
EC
INNOVIS

112
*AMIT MISHRA*
EC
INNOVIS

113
*RAHUL DIXIT*
EC
INNOVIS

114
*ABHINAV PANDEY*
EC
INNOVIS

115
*MAYANK MISHRA*
EC
INNOVIS

116
*ARVIND TRIPATHI*
EC
INNOVIS

117
*ANUJ KUMAR SHUKLA*
EC
INNOVIS

118
*ABHISHEK MISRA*
EC
INNOVIS

119
*MUHMMAD ASHRAF ANSARI*
EN
INNOVIS

120
*SANDEEP KUMAR JAYSAWAL*
EN
INNOVIS

121
*NITIN KANUJIA*
ME
KANPUR PRODUCTIVITY COUNCIL

122
*ARVIND KUMAR MOURYA*
ME
KANPUR PRODUCTIVITY COUNCIL

123
*MERAJ ALAM*
MCA
M.K. TECHNOLOGIES

124
*HARSHIT  MISHRA*
MCA
M.K. TECHNOLOGIES

125
*ANKITA TIWARI*
MCA
M.K. TECHNOLOGIES

126
*AKASH PORWAL*
EC
M/S PRIATEX INDIA

127
*MANOJ KUMAR KUSHWAHA*
EN
MMR, GURGAON

128
*ALOK CHAUDHARY*
EN
MMR, GURGAON

129
*ANAND MAHTO*
EN
MMR, GURGAON

130
*SUMIT KUMAR OJHA*
CS
A3 Logics (I) Ltd.

131
*LAXMI BAJPAI*
CS
A3 Logics (I) Ltd.

132
*ARUN KUMAR*
CS
A3 Logics (I) Ltd.

133
*AMARISH PAL*
CS
A3 Logics (I) Ltd.

134
*NARENDRA SINGH YADAV*
CS
A3 Logics (I) Ltd.

135
*ABHAY KUMAR TRIVEDI*
CS
A3 Logics (I) Ltd.

136
*AJAY SINGH*
CS
A3 Logics (I) Ltd.

137
*RAJEEV KUMAR KUSHWAHA*
CS
A3 Logics (I) Ltd.

138
*RACHIT GUPTA*
IT
A3 Logics (I) Ltd.

139
*RAKESH KUMAR SHARMA*
EN
ACVA PVT. LTD. AHEMDABAD

140
*ANIL YADAV*
CS
ACXIOM CONSULTANCY PVT. LTD.

141
*HARSHIT BAJPAI*
CS
ACXIOM CONSULTANCY PVT. LTD.

142
*MOHD. ALMAS KHAN*
CS
ACXIOM CONSULTANCY PVT. LTD.

143
*DEEPAK VIJ*
CS
ACXIOM CONSULTANCY PVT. LTD.

144
*PRADEEP KUMAR MAURYA*
CS
ACXIOM CONSULTANCY PVT. LTD.

145
*ASHISH RAO BACHCHAN*
CS
ACXIOM CONSULTANCY PVT. LTD.

146
*DIVYA ANAND*
CS
ACXIOM CONSULTANCY PVT. LTD.

147
*SUMIT KUMAR OJHA*
CS
ACXIOM CONSULTANCY PVT. LTD.

148
*AJAY SINGH*
CS
ACXIOM CONSULTANCY PVT. LTD.

149
*VIVEK DWIVEDI*
IT
ACXIOM CONSULTANCY PVT. LTD.

150
*MOHIT MISHRA*
MCA
ACXIOM CONSULTANCY PVT. LTD.

151
*NIDHI GUPTA*
MCA
D-FIN TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

152
*ANCHAL JOSHI*
IT
D-FIN TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

153
*PRAGATI SHUKLA*
MCA
D-FIN TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

154
*HARSHIT  MISHRA*
MCA
D-FIN TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

155
*ANKIT SHUKLA*
MCA
D-FIN TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

156
*MERAJ ALAM*
MCA
D-FIN TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

157
*NEETU TYAGI*
MCA
D-FIN TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

158
*BISWAJIT SARKAR*
EN
EURO MANUFACTURING PV CELL VARODA

159
*SUSHANK KUMAR MISHRA*
MBA
IndiaMART InterMESH Ltd.

160
*AKASH SHARMA*
MBA
IndiaMART InterMESH Ltd.

161
*DEEPENDRA SINGH RAJPUT*
MBA
IndiaMART InterMESH Ltd.

162
*AKANSHA MEHROTRA*
MBA
IndiaMART InterMESH Ltd.

163
*PRERNA KUMARI*
MBA
IndiaMART InterMESH Ltd.

164
*SWAPNIL CHAURASIA*
MBA
IndiaMART InterMESH Ltd.

165
*CHETNA KUSHWAHA*
MBA
IndiaMART InterMESH Ltd.

166
*SHEPHALI SRIVASTAVA*
MBA
IndiaMART InterMESH Ltd.

167
*ANIL YADAV*
CS
INFOSEEK SOFTWARE SYSTEMS

168
*AKHILESH KUMAR JHA*
CS
INFOSEEK SOFTWARE SYSTEMS

169
*GAURAV DEVENDRA*
CS
INFOSEEK SOFTWARE SYSTEMS

170
*HARSHIT BAJPAI*
CS
INFOSEEK SOFTWARE SYSTEMS

171
*GAGANPREET SINGH KOHLI*
CS
INFOSEEK SOFTWARE SYSTEMS

172
*MUHMMAD ASHRAF ANSARI*
EN
MIRZA INTERNATIONAL

173
*VIKRAM PRATAP SINGH*
EN
MIRZA INTERNATIONAL

174
*RAHUL NIGAM*
EN
MIRZA INTERNATIONAL

175
*MAHESH KUMAR VERMA*
EN
MIRZA INTERNATIONAL

176
*RISHABH DIXIT*
ME
MKU PVT.LTD.

177
*RAIS AHMAD*
ME
MKU PVT.LTD.

178
*SURAJ KHANNA*
ME
MKU PVT.LTD.

179
*SHEKHAR SINGH TOMAR*
ME
VED SASSOMECCANICA INDIA PVT. LTD.

180
*VIKRAM PRATAP SINGH*
EN
QUADRA INFRA TEL SYNERGY LTD.

181
*GAURAV ANAND*
CS
RAIYAAN TELESERVICES  PVT. LTD.

182
*MOHD. ALMAS KHAN*
CS
RAIYAAN TELESERVICES  PVT. LTD.

183
*MOHD. SAJID*
EC
RAIYAAN TELESERVICES  PVT. LTD.

184
*SANJEEV KUMAR MISHRA*
EC
RAIYAAN TELESERVICES  PVT. LTD.

185
*NITESH KUMAR PANDEY*
EC
RAIYAAN TELESERVICES  PVT. LTD.

186
*APURV BAJPAI*
EN
RISHABH ENGINEERING CO. GHAZIABAD

187
*MANEESH SINGH*
EN
RISHABH ENGINEERING CO. GHAZIABAD

188
*PRADEEP KUMAR MAURYA*
CS
STARFIELD TECHNOLOGIES & FUTURE EYE INTERNATIONAL

189
*PRATEEK TIWARI*
IT
STARFIELD TECHNOLOGIES & FUTURE EYE INTERNATIONAL

190
*LOVEPREET SINGH*
MBA
STARFIELD TECHNOLOGIES & FUTURE EYE INTERNATIONAL

191
*ASHISH KUMAR LAMBA*
MBA
STARFIELD TECHNOLOGIES & FUTURE EYE INTERNATIONAL

192
*SONAL PURWAR*
MBA
STARFIELD TECHNOLOGIES & FUTURE EYE INTERNATIONAL

193
*SHILPI VERMA*
MBA
STARFIELD TECHNOLOGIES & FUTURE EYE INTERNATIONAL

194
*RAKHI GUPTA*
MBA
STARFIELD TECHNOLOGIES & FUTURE EYE INTERNATIONAL

195
*AMIT KUMAR*
MBA
STARFIELD TECHNOLOGIES & FUTURE EYE INTERNATIONAL

196
*AYUSH AGARAWAL*
ME
SUPERHOUSE LIMITED

197
*SUMIT KATYAL*
ME
SUPERHOUSE LIMITED

198
*LOVEPREET SINGH*
MBA
TIKONA DIGITAL NETWORKS

199
*SUMIT KUMAR SAINI*
MBA
TIKONA DIGITAL NETWORKS

200
*LOKESH KUMAR*
MBA
TIKONA DIGITAL NETWORKS

201
*ASHISH KUMAR LAMBA*
MBA
TIKONA DIGITAL NETWORKS

202
*ARPIT DIXIT*
MBA
TIKONA DIGITAL NETWORKS

203
*AMIT MISHRA*
EC
VENTURE TELE SOLUTIONS PVT. LTD.

204
*LAXMI BAJPAI*
CS
TWA INTERNET TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

205
*ABHINAV SAXENA*
CS
TWA INTERNET TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

206
*PRATEEK TIWARI*
IT
TWA INTERNET TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.

207
*SHRUTI DIXIT*
MBA
HDFC BANK

208
*ABHAY KUMAR TRIVEDI*
CS
SMART BRIDGE TRADING SOLUTIONS (P) LTD.

209
*ANCHAL JOSHI*
IT
GREEN VISION SOLUTIONS(P) LTD.

210
*MOHD. ALMAS KHAN*
CS
CSS CORP.

211
*ARPIT DWIVEDI*
CSE
CSS CORP.

212
*AKANKSHA SRIVASTAVA*
ME
CSS CORP.

213
*ARPIT DIXIT*
MBA
CADILA PHRAMA

214
*RAKESH KUMAR SHARMA*
EN
ABHISHEK ENTERPRISES

215
*AMARISH PAL*
CS
SMART CHIP & SYSCOM CORPORATION LTD.

216
*ANKIT RATHOURe*
ME
ELECTROSYS SOLUTIONS INDIA PVT. LTD.

217
*EKANSH GUPTA*
EC
KMA POWER SOLUTION

218
*MOHD. SAJID*
EC
KMA POWER SOLUTION

219
*SHIKHAR KHANNA*
EC
KMA POWER SOLUTION

220
*CHITRANSHA NIGAM*
EC
KMA POWER SOLUTION

221
*VARUN MISRA*
EC
KMA POWER SOLUTION

222
*DEVESH CHANDRA GUPTA*
EN
KMA POWER SOLUTION

223
*ANUPRIYA MISRA*
EC
KMA POWER SOLUTION

224
*RAKESH KUMAR SHARMA*
EN
KMA POWER SOLUTION

225
*SWETA GUPTA*
EC
KMA POWER SOLUTION

226
*ANCHAL JOSHI*
IT
UNICOM TELELINKS  LIMITED

227
*UMANG JALAN*
CS
UNICOM TELELINKS  LIMITED

228
*NITIN KUMAR GUPTA*
CS
UNICOM TELELINKS  LIMITED

229
*ARPIT DIXIT*
MBA
IndiaMART InterMESH Ltd.

230
*MOHD RAFI*
MBA
KOTAK MAHINDRA

231
*MOHD WASI KIRMANI*
MBA
KOTAK MAHINDRA

232
*RAKESH VERMA*
ME
KANPUR PRODUCTIVITY COUNCIL

233
*MD VASHIM BABU*
MBA
RSPL, KANPUR

234
*LOKESH KUMAR*
MBA
TALNATU MATERIAL, DELHI

235
*SADAF*
MBA
KANPUR INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY

236
*SUJEET RAJ*
MBA
SHOPPER STOP

237
*SONI*
MCA
GOVT. GIRLS INTER COLLEGE

238
*GOPIKA AGARWAL*
EN
KRISHNA GIRLS ENGINEERING COLLEGE

239
*MAMTA SHARMA*
MCA
ISAVIUOR

240
*GAURAV SINGH*
ME
INTERNATIONAL ELECTRON DEVICES LTD.

241
*ASHISH KUSHWAHA*
ME
INTERNATIONAL ELECTRON DEVICES LTD.

242
*ROHAN SHUKLA*
EN
INTERNATIONAL ELECTRON DEVICES LTD.

243
*RAKESH KUMAR SHARMA*
EN
SOHAJ SOLAR SURAT

244
*SATISH GUPTA*
ME
M.TECH (IIT ROORKEE)

245
*AMIT KUMAR YADAV*
ME
M.TECH (IIT, KANPUR)

246
*PRABHU OMER*
EN
M.TECH (PEC UNIVERSITY OF TECHNOLOGY, CHANDIGARH)

247
*ANKIT PRABHASH*
EN
M.TECH (UNIVERSITY OF PETROLEUM & ENERGY STUDIES, DEHRADUN)

248
*SHIKHA AWASTHI*
EN
M.TECH (UNIVERSITY OF PETROLEUM & ENERGY STUDIES, DEHRADUN)



*Address:* Kanpur Institute of Technology, A-1, UPSIDC Industrial Area, Rooma, Kanpur  208 001, Uttar Pradesh, India.

----------


## raymayank

*7.) Krishna Institute of Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 2008.

*Affiliation:* Uttar Pradesh Technical University

*Courses:* 
Computer Science and EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* It maintains a very good placement record. Companies like Infosys, Wipro, TCS,L&T and many others visit it frequently.

*Address:* Krishna Institute of Technology, Gram - Amiliha, Post - Tatiyaganj, Kanpur(U.P.), Pin-209217, India.

----------


## raymayank

*8.) Prabhat Engineering College*

*Year of Establishment:* 2008.

*Affiliation:* Uttar Pradesh Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics &  Communication EngineeringElectrical EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
 Particular
 Ist  Academic Year (Rs.)

 Tuition Fee
 67900.00

 Exam. & Enroll. Fee
   3550.00

 Total
 71450.00



 Hostel Fee

 A.C. Room
 35000.00

 Non A.C. Room
 25000.00

 Hostel Security
   5000.00

 Bus Fee
 12000.00


*
Placement:* 
Name of companies visited the campus:-
Bajaj AllianzRadix MediaRanbaxyLupinTata MotorsIndia MartIndia BullsICICI bankNerolac PaintsPepsico*Address:* N.H.-2, Kalpi Road Bara, Kanpur-209204, U.P., India.

----------


## raymayank

*9.) Pranveer Singh Institute of Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 2004.

*Affiliation:* Uttar Pradesh Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical & Electronics Engineering andInformation Technology*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
Placement Service is available.
*Top Recruiting Companies*
CiplaFullerton indiaICICI PrudentialL & T InfotechRanbaxyHughesSatyamIndiaMartIndian ArmyRenaltreeVodafoneeLitmus.comstarlinger Lohia*Address:* 544-555,NH-2 Kalpi Road, BhautiKanpur, Uttar Pradesh - 209305, India.

----------


## raymayank

*10.) Rama Institute of Engineering and Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 2007.

*Affiliation:* Uttar Pradesh Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Information TechnologyComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringCivil EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
The Institute has a well organized placement cell. The placement team is comprised of well diversified, educated and experienced group of individuals who are constantly in touch with different organizations and organizes various placement opportunities for our students. 
*Top Recruiting Companies*
NIITCetpaDucatCadd ConceptCadd CentreQms Ltd.Vserve Corporate ServicesElectrosoft SolutionUptec Computer Consultant Ltd.Hcl Career Development CentreHp Education Services (Hpes)Softpro India Comp. Tech. Pvt Ltd.*Address:* Rama City, G T Road, G T Road, Kanpur, Uttar Pradesh 209217, India.

----------

